# Help identify this plant



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Can anyone identify this plant? It started from a speck on the wood and grew slowly into what you see here.

Thanks


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mini pellia


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks,

I was looking at mini-pelia as a possibility but all the pictures I looked at looked enough different I wasn't sure.

Brad


----------

